# What does "O/F" and "U/S" mean?



## Karmasmygirl (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm new to this whole hunter thing and was wondering what exactly the "O/F" and "U/S" stand for on the show bills after the class is listed?

I know it's a trivial question but I appreciate the help!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Over fences and under saddle.


----------



## Karmasmygirl (Sep 4, 2012)

I knew it was going to be a simple answer like that, haha thank you! And is there any real difference between the two?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well yes, there are differences. 

Over fences means just that; the horse will be ridden over fences in a jumping class. Under saddle generally means a flat class.


----------

